# Sticking toilet handle??



## smcgill (Aug 28, 2012)

Sticking toilet handle??
OK why ?
After 8 or 9 years what would cause the handle to keep sticking????????
Toto is the name and has been preforming great  until now?
I open the cover , the chain doesn't hang up on anything, the flapper flaps??
I have loosen and tried to tighten but no change!:help:
Sean


----------



## joecaption (Aug 29, 2012)

Just replace it.
Most likly it's the metal shaft inside that gotten corroded.


----------



## smcgill (Aug 29, 2012)

That doesn't tell me why it goes bad!


----------



## Blue Jay (Aug 29, 2012)

Over time the moisture in the air inside the tank causes the metal to corrode causing it to hangup. It's called OLD AGE


----------



## kok328 (Aug 29, 2012)

smcgill said:


> That doesn't tell me why it goes bad!



Joe did tell you why it goes bad.

_the metal shaft inside that gotten corroded_


----------



## smcgill (Aug 30, 2012)

My Bad !
So he did.
I apologize!
Old age HHnn , A lot can be said about that!
Sean


----------



## smcgill (Aug 31, 2012)

So with that Info, I applied WD40 to the inside of the handle and it seems to helped. When I get a chance I will replace it. :beer:


----------



## joecaption (Aug 31, 2012)

Look for one with the brass shaft not a cheap plastic one.


----------



## smcgill (Aug 31, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Look for one with the brass shaft not a cheap plastic one.


Was going to replace with Toto Factory, seamed good quality.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 1, 2012)

May want to price an after market one. I'd bet that Toto is way more money.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2012)

While your at it buy a new flapper and chain just to have in stock because these things always break when you have a house full company on Thanks giving or xmas, have a spare is priceless.


----------



## TerryDM (Sep 2, 2012)

Having the new flapper on hand is a great idea. I've mentioned before that I work for the water utility here and when that flapper starts letting water seep through your water bill is going to go through the roof.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2012)

People I know have a huge house with six bathrooms. They phoned me at 10. pm one night because a toilet broke and they had a house full guests. I told them to fix it with a peice of masking tape and felt pen. When they asked how, I told them to put the tape on the door and write closed on it.


----------

